# Powerhead question



## mude (Sep 28, 2006)

I have a air tube and a valve attatched to the powerheads in my tank, I was wondering if there is any way to get larger bubbles to come out insted of the real tiny air bubbles that come out now?


----------



## mude (Sep 28, 2006)

Was this a stupid question!


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I have several powerheads with airline attachments... but I don't use the airline...

From what I understand of them in order to allow them to shoot out big bubbles the flow would have to be slowed down so much it would become a bubbler and not a powerhead...

I think it was a good question without a good answer... which is why no one spoke up with a good answer...

I also confess I'm not 100% sure of my response because I've not personally toyed with idea... I probably would have waited for a more experienced response, but that's probably why no one has responded yet...


----------



## mude (Sep 28, 2006)

the tiny bubbles get on my fish, It bothers me,


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I know... that's why I don't use the airline...

I have UV lights and micron filters on my tank to make it crystal clear... and then the powerhead makes it look cloudy...

I just use mine to push the waste toward other filter intakes... surface agitation is taken care of by other means...


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

I use the air line in my 125 gallon, I love it. I have a rather large powerhead, it makes enough bubbles to put them all over the tank. I think it helps in water movement by breaking it up a little. Plus I like the look of the small bubbles.


----------

